# UPC Combustible pipes in Type I construction



## mtlogcabin (May 24, 2011)

2009 IBC

603.1.2 Piping.

The use of combustible piping materials shall be permitted when installed in accordance with the limitations of the International Mechanical Code and the International Plumbing Code . (_Substituted Uniform Plumbing Code per state adoption)_

2009 UPC Section 1505.1

Combustible piping installations shall be protected in accordance with the appropriate fire resistance rating requirements in the Building Codethat list the acceptable area, height, and type of construction for use in specific occupancies to assure compliance and integrety of the fire resistance rating prescribed.

The previous BO took this section to mean PVC could not be exposed within the building and therefore permitted cast pipe only in exposed areas or above ceiling. I do not think  the intent of this section is to limit combustible piping.

NFPA 13 Section 8.15.1.2.1 seems to agree when not requireing sprinklers in limited combustible spaces that may have plastic pipe installed

I think Washington & Ca still use UPC

What are your opinions?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 24, 2011)

The code does not allow unlimited use of PVC in non-combustible construction; such as in plenums and with fire-collars at rated

penetrations. The premise of combustible material is that it is of limited quantity and type and does not contribute to a large extent to the fuel load.

Did the previous BO not permit CPVC sprinkler too?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 24, 2011)

I went to the IPC to find the limitations that is implied by 603.1.2 and I can't find any in the plumbing code and the mechanical addresses plenums only. There are no plenums in this project so that is not an issue. This is a hospital so it is more than just a few roof drains here. There are PVC waste drains all over the place


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 24, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC The previous BO took this section to mean PVC could not be exposed within the building and therefore permitted cast pipe only in exposed areas or above ceiling. I do not think the intent of this section is to limit combustible piping.
> 
> What are your opinions?


Okay I missed you question, when installed per plumbing and building codes it is permitted to be exposed. I'm in agreement with your view on this intent.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 25, 2011)

If you dig a little in the charlotte pipe manual - PVC is allowed as long as the piping is filled with water - it would not meet the flame and smoke development limitations for limited combustibles if used for sanitation piping. (vent piping)

This is based off of research performed several years ago ----- you will need to see if Charlote Piping still has the same information in their product manual and if the code still has the same limitations as the 2000 IMC/IPC/IBC


----------



## JMORRISON (May 25, 2011)

Type of construction and piping materials are unrelated.  Plastic piping is allowed in any type of construction but may require fire sprinklers above ceiling to protect combustibles.  Plastic piping does not meet flame spread/smoke developed to be exposed in plenum spaces


----------

